# Hello from San Diego



## Jo-zen (Aug 19, 2006)

Just saying hello from a newbie - peace to all


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings from Ohio and welcome to MT....


----------



## Kacey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Tell us about yourself!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, what kind of Art do you practice?
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Welcome, what kind of Art do you practice?
> Terry


Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 20, 2006)

welcome to the forum

May your studies in the arts be eventful and fulfilling


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT Jo-zen.  Happy posting.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  I look forward to hearing about your freestyle experiences.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Tiger@heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh goody - another San Diego-ite....San Diego-an....San Diegan! 

If you're looking for an entertaining thread, check out some of the Horror Stories. Good stuff.

Welcome & have fun!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2006)

welcome, what do you study.  Give us some info.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Jo-zen! :wavey:


----------

